

Zsh v5.0.8 - Watabou
https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh/blob/master/NEWS#L7

======
Watabou
One of my favorite features of this release, is the inclusion of text objects
and visual mode for vi-mode (bindkey -v).

If anyone uses vi-mode instead of the default emacs-mode, they know how sorely
text objects support was missing. Here's an example: in normal mode, if the
cursor was at "e" in the word "hello", you would have to hit "b" to go to the
beginning of the word and then use "ce" or "cw". Now you have the full power
of text objects, which means you can use ciw, diw, etc. With visual-mode
support, you can even now cut a region, or yank and paste.

~~~
opk
If you like the text object support, make sure to check out the select-quoted
and select-bracketed functions under Functions/Zle. They implement things like
ci" and ci( but you have to manually enable them because they're shell
functions. There's also a surround function that works like the popular
surround vim plugin. Also note that ia and aa are text objects for shell
arguments using zsh's internal lexer.

